# Hirsch Offers Eco-Tex Gas Dryers



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The Adelco Eco-Tex, distributed by Hirsch, is a high-production conveyor gas dryer that saves energy and reduces its carbon footprint. The lower energy consumption lowers its cost of operation. 

Another economical feature is the modular design, which allows a printer to choose the exact dryer length for his needs with the option of expanding at a later date. Buyers can choose from five dryer belt widths. 

An optional gas flow indicator allows energy-conscious shop owners to track usage and running costs. This dryer also has triple insulation with an air curtain, which keeps the exterior cool and avoids loss of heat. Because the oven has air intake valves on both sides, it offers superior heat distribution, which results in more evenly cured garments. 

An integral exhaust is connected on top of the dryer with an easily adjustable exhaust outlet valve. The lint filter is removable from either side, and no replacement filter is required, another cost-saving feature. The end panels are removable making them easy to clean. 

A touch-screen control panel keeps the operator up to date on what’s going on with the dryer and making it easy to do adjustments as needed depending on the job. To adjust the belt speed, simply enter the time required in minutes and seconds, and it changes automatically. An alarm history shows if there have been any safety or temperature fluctuation alarms with a date and time record, and there’s an onscreen flame signal. The temperature control is digital.

For more information, contact Hirsch International at 800-394-4426; email: [email protected]; or visit the website at www.hic.us.


----------



## amly764 (Jun 2, 2021)

Good post.


----------

